# my rabbits



## jaimea2008 (Mar 18, 2008)

Im jaime. i am new on here. i had 6 rabbits middle of last year. in september i lost one of my rabbits, ben who was 2 last may. he had to be put down coz of his teeth. he suffered frm buck teeth. i had to regulary cut them my self. in december his father died he had buck teeth as it was ganetic and that was out of the blue. 

And today well i came back from a day course and i got told my oldest rabbit who was coming up 3 years old this year had died over night. my grandad said he was fine yesterday. my grandad always covers them b4 it gets dark. he feeds them their normal things like carrots, dandlions, apples, pellets and hard bread. we make sure they have regular exercise (to the weather) and get clean water every day. 

I know how the first 2 died, but what happened to this one. he was an english rabbits. he is not related to any of my rabbits, as a few year ago i breed some rabbits (two litters-1 mix breed and dutch).

at the moment i have 3 rabbits- 2 dutch brothers and 1 neatherland dwarf. 

all i want to know is what did i do wrong with this rabbit. we gave him regular checks health and skin. he checked for lumps as well. he was been fine all the time. i just been some advice on him.

Hope you can help me.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

firstly, hello and welcome to the forum,,,,,,
I dont think you have done anything wrong,, actually you sound like you really look after your rabbits, im sorry you have lost some of your pets,, and you dont know why the last one died,you must be feeling upset right now,but i wouldnt go blaming yourself,,, and maybe you wont find out why you lost the last one,,, try to concentrate on the ones you have left,keep checking them and looking after them as you have been doing, im sure they will be ok,


----------

